# KU Sweet 16 HERF!



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

How many of you Jayhawkers out there would be interested in herfing on Thursday during the SIU game? If there's an interest, we ought to set something up!! Please respond!


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey man where would this be?



pistol said:


> How many of you Jayhawkers out there would be interested in herfing on Thursday during the SIU game? If there's an interest, we ought to set something up!! Please respond!


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

mikeyj23 said:


> Hey man where would this be?


Hell, I don't care, Lawrence, Overland Park, Downtown, the Outlaw Cigar Co, wherever everyone wants to meet! Let's see how many people are in and where they'd be coming from to decide. BTW, are you in TX or the KC area?! My wife went to TCU, we spend a lot of time in TX...


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

I go to the U. of North Texas in Denton but it's spring break and my home is Lawrence so I'm here seeing family and friends till Saturday



pistol said:


> Hell, I don't care, Lawrence, Overland Park, Downtown, the Outlaw Cigar Co, wherever everyone wants to mee! Let's see how many people are in and where they'd be coming from to decide. BTW, are you in TX or the KC area?! My wife went to TCU, we spend a lot of time in TX...


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

mikeyj23 said:


> I go to the U. of North Texas in Denton but it's spring break and my home is Lawrence so I'm here seeing family and friends till Saturday


Awesome, at the very least we should get together and have some beers/cigars, are your boys in town too? I know some of my friends will probably want to drink and smoke as well


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah most of my best friends are still around here (KU folk) and although not all of them smoke cigars, they'd still be down for a few beers and chillin for the game.



pistol said:


> Awesome, at the very least we should get together and have some beers/cigars, are your boys in town too? I know some of my friends will probably want to drink and smoke as well


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

mikeyj23 said:


> Yeah most of my best friends are still around here (KU folk) and although not all of them smoke cigars, they'd still be down for a few beers and chillin for the game.


Sounds good man, let's see if anyone else responds to this thread, if not, we can just work out a place between the two of us


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

Time and place estabished? Can't say for certain if I can make it, but will if at all posible!


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

SIU is gonna rip 'em apart! KU doesn't stand a chance! Mua ha ha:r :mn :mn


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> SIU is gonna rip 'em apart! KU doesn't stand a chance! Mua ha ha:r :mn :mn


Uhh DING! J/K let's be honest though, if KU plays their game, SIU doesn't stand a chance, but KU has had mental lapses before, so we'll see!


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

pistol said:


> Uhh DING! J/K let's be honest though, if KU plays their game, SIU doesn't stand a chance, but KU has had mental lapses before, so we'll see!


I expect (if SIU is playing well) SIU's defense to throw KU for a loop for a few minutes.......then I expect KU to adjust accordingly and, well, you know what'll happen. Who knows, maybe SIU can hang with 'em. We'll find out on Thursday I guess.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> I expect (if SIU is playing well) SIU's defense to throw KU for a loop for a few minutes.......then I expect KU to adjust accordingly and, well, you know what'll happen. Who knows, maybe SIU can hang with 'em. We'll find out on Thursday I guess.


SIU is definitely a quality team, and they play great defense; it should be interesting to see if they can slow down KU for more than a half. UK did a good job controlling the tempo until they had to take a couple of starters out, then the flood gates opened. I think it's going to be a fun game to watch though!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

:tu Will be checkin' this thread & plan to be there, wherever we end up smokin'.


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

I MIGHT be able to make it! Any chance of the Cedar Box in Lees Summit being HERF central?!?! If not, that's cool! It just depends on whether I can make it to the HERF in time after work. Rock Chalk Jayhawk!! :tu


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

All right guys, one of my buddies told me that Fred P Otts bar and grill on the plaza has a room that we could pretty much take over and would be a fun place to watch the game, what do you think? Man, Lee's Summit is a little far out for me, but if that's where everyone else wants to go, I'm down! I don't want to have to make an executive decision here! Right now, i believe the options are Fred P Otts, McCoy's, Lee's Summit Cedar Box, and the Fox and the Hound. My vote is for McCoy's first (because we could get that cigar room!), and Fred P Otts second. Let me know your votes by this afternoon so I can reserve a place!
-Pete
*edit- Warren (Oog Oog) has voted for McCoy's/Fred P Ott's as well, keep them coming guys!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

(1)McCoys/(2)Fred P-Otts would be my vote ..... just because I've never been to McCoys  I dunno if I could get my arse out to Lee's Summit for this one ... but I'd really like to see John(JHawk) be able to attend.



pistol said:


> All right guys, one of my buddies told me that Fred P Otts bar and grill on the plaza has a room that we could pretty much take over and would be a fun place to watch the game, what do you think? Man, Lee's Summit is a little far out for me, but if that's where everyone else wants to go, I'm down! I don't want to have to make an executive decision here! Right now, i believe the options are Fred P Otts, McCoy's, Lee's Summit Cedar Box, and the Fox and the Hound. My vote is for McCoy's first (because we could get that cigar room!), and Fred P Otts second. Let me know your votes by this afternoon so I can reserve a place!
> -Pete
> *edit- Warren (Oog Oog) has voted for McCoy's/Fred P Ott's as well, keep them coming guys!


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

monsoon said:


> (1)McCoys/(2)Fred P-Otts would be my vote ..... just because I've never been to McCoys  I dunno if I could get my arse out to Lee's Summit for this one ... but I'd really like to see John(JHawk) be able to attend.


Ok, so Mike and John, can you guys make it?! I'll call McCoy's first and Fred P Otts second unless there objections


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

(why isn't there a blushing smiley) Ahhhmmmm.... when you call make sure you ask if it's over 21+ only after a certain hour. I know brews probably won't be on the menu para mi, but it'd be fun to at least _be_ there. A lot of places start carding at the door at whatever time, and that would suck unless one of you guys has a herf case big enough to sneak me in.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

mikeyj23 said:


> (why isn't there a blushing smiley) Ahhhmmmm.... when you call make sure you ask if it's over 21+ only after a certain hour. I know brews probably won't be on the menu para mi, but it'd be fun to at least _be_ there. A lot of places start carding at the door at whatever time, and that would suck unless one of you guys has a herf case big enough to sneak me in.


You can watch through the window, from the sidewalk. :ss


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

mikeyj23 said:


> (why isn't there a blushing smiley) Ahhhmmmm.... when you call make sure you ask if it's over 21+ only after a certain hour. I know brews probably won't be on the menu para mi, but it'd be fun to at least _be_ there. A lot of places start carding at the door at whatever time, and that would suck unless one of you guys has a herf case big enough to sneak me in.


:r you should be fine at either place, the game is at 6:10 and both of the places have good eats, so they won't start carding at the door before the game, o/w they'd lose too many food only patrons. Since you'll be hanging out with a bunch of old farts (everyone but me, hahaha), you probably won't get carded at all.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

*TANGENT*

TANGENT POST


monsoon said:


> You can watch through the window, from the sidewalk. :ss


Funny story - one of my best friends' dad is a jazz trumpet player in KC and my friend (Tommy) and I went to hear him at Jardine's down on the plaza last summer. When the waitress came and asked us what we wanted to drink we asked what non-alcoholic beverages they had since we weren't of age, and she promptly asked us to leave since we weren't of age. She escorted us to the door, and we sat outside watching Tommy's dad and the band play through the window. Tommy and I are both jazz musicians as well, and we realized that we both had our instruments in the car, so we walked back in and asked the waitress if they allowed performers to be underage, and she said yes. At a little break we had Tommy's dad ask the band leader if we could sit in on a couple tunes and he said yes. We went out, got our horns, warmed up in the alley behind Jardine's, went onstage and played in front of this packed jazz club. We got a standing ovation (thank you very much) and played the rest of the sets until about 3am. It was a blast and I've gotten gigs through that band-leader before, so we turned a terrible situation into a great one.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Mike, great story! Ok, I just got off the horn with McCoy's, I booked the cigar room for the game. The reservation is under Pete and it starts at 5 PM, so if you want to catch the tail end of happy hour like me, show up at 5, and the game tips off at a hair past 6. See you guys in West Port tomorrow!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

pistol said:


> Mike, great story! Ok, I just got off the horn with McCoy's, I booked the cigar room for the game. The reservation is under Pete and it starts at 5 PM, so if you want to catch the tail end of happy hour like me, show up at 5, and the game tips off at a hair past 6. See you guys in West Port tomorrow!


5pm ~ on ... gotcha. See you there, bro !!

probably won't be able to make it untill closer to 6, but will be there.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

monsoon said:


> 5pm ~ on ... gotcha. See you there, bro !!
> 
> probably won't be able to make it untill closer to 6, but will be there.


AAAHHH! Change of plans! I just got off the phone with McCoy's and they screwed up! The cigarroom was all ready booked like a week ago. However, I called Fred P Ott's and we are good to smoke cigars there, so that's the new meeting place! They don't do RSVP's though, so I'll bite the bullet and get there at 4:30 to start :ss :al and guarding our 10 person table with a butter knife :gn ! Sorry for all the changes, but it ain't always easy finding cigar friendly places to watch the game at!


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

Sorry fellas -- it appears I have posted without checking with "THE BOSS"!! Since she will be out of town Friday - Sunday, she would rather I stay home for "quality time" with her!! Of course, that means me sitting in the Lazy Boy with a beer in my hand while I yell at the TV... with her rolling her eyes and sighing... for 2 hours!
But since she is out of town on Saturday -- IF KU wins tomorrow, I would be available for a Great 8 HERF!! Have a good time tomorrow and smoke a few for me.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

That's Fred P Otts at 1111 Main St ?? or 4770 JC Nichols Pkwy ??

Start with a nice, big, ring guage, Pete .... looks like I have just a little running around to do, right after work tonight, so I'm gunna be a little late. Was hoping to be there by 6 at the latest, but it may be just a bit later than that.

I'll look for the butter-knife-wielding gents in a sea of white smoke with smiles on thier faces ..... should be easy to spot.



pistol said:


> AAAHHH! Change of plans! I just got off the phone with McCoy's and they screwed up! The cigarroom was all ready booked like a week ago. However, I called Fred P Ott's and we are good to smoke cigars there, so that's the new meeting place! They don't do RSVP's though, so I'll bite the bullet and get there at 4:30 to start :ss :al and guarding our 10 person table with a butter knife :gn ! Sorry for all the changes, but it ain't always easy finding cigar friendly places to watch the game at!


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

I forgot I have family (my sister) visiting tonight, but we'll have to eat, so I'll do my best to at least make a cameo appearance with sis in tow...


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

monsoon said:


> That's Fred P Otts at 1111 Main St ?? or 4770 JC Nichols Pkwy ??
> 
> Start with a nice, big, ring guage, Pete .... looks like I have just a little running around to do, right after work tonight, so I'm gunna be a little late. Was hoping to be there by 6 at the latest, but it may be just a bit later than that.
> 
> I'll look for the butter-knife-wielding gents in a sea of white smoke with smiles on thier faces ..... should be easy to spot.


4770 JC Nichols PKWY, the plaza location, can't wait until this afternoon! Warren, no issues bro, hope you can still make it!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

pistol said:


> 4770 JC Nichols PKWY, the plaza location, *can't wait until this afternoon*! Warren, no issues bro, hope you can still make it!


Yeah ... I'm stoked. Hope to see you there, Warren .... You would be the familiar face in the crowd, as you have been to the only 2 herfs I've been to.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm planning on being there with a friend pretty early (5-5:30). This will be my first Herf so I'm pretty excited! Plus, we're gonna watch KU head to the Elite 8. Pistol, I don't think it should be _too_ hard to find you - a lonely guy at a table for 10 smoking a black and mild right?


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

mikeyj23 said:


> I'm planning on being there with a friend pretty early (5-5:30). This will be my first Herf so I'm pretty excited! Plus, we're gonna watch KU head to the Elite 8. Pistol, I don't think it should be _too_ hard to find you - a lonely guy at a table for 10 smoking a black and mild right?


Yeah, I'll have a Shirley Temple waiting for you on ice :u


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

JHawk said:


> Sorry fellas -- it appears I have posted without checking with "THE BOSS"!! Since she will be out of town Friday - Sunday, she would rather I stay home for "quality time" with her!! Of course, that means me sitting in the Lazy Boy with a beer in my hand while I yell at the TV... with her rolling her eyes and sighing... for 2 hours!
> But since she is out of town on Saturday -- IF KU wins tomorrow, I would be available for a Great 8 HERF!! Have a good time tomorrow and smoke a few for me.


Well they pulled it out!! Hope you guys had a great time! I am still up for a watch party on Saturday -- I think the game starts at 6.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Wow, that was a much closer game than I thought it would be. I thought KU would just roll right over the dawgs. Now I feel bad for not thinking positively about my team.
That goal tending and shot clock violation that were blatant and obvious and didn't get called were a dissapointment. That's the way it goes I guess. It looks like KU is my team for the rest of the tourney now.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Had a great time with these guys tonight - and KU pulled it out! A bit of a nail-biter but it ended up the right way  Thanks so much to Pistol for sponsoring my first cigar of the night and thanks to Erratum for a special present while I was leaving. It was great herfing with you guys and I really hope I'll see you again at some time or another. Allan (allanb3369) showed up toward the end of the game and although I didn't get to talk to him much, he and Pistol seemed to have some great shop talk going on.

http://imageshack.us
From left to right: Ramin (my tagalong who was a great sport for coming), me, Warren (oog oog)'s sister, Warren (oog oog), Pete (pistol), Josh (pistol's friend who will be joining CS soon), and Doug (monsoon). Allan (allanb3369) isn't pictured since he couldn't make it until later.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Thanks for the Herf, Pete & everyone who was there ... great smokes ... great conversation ... great game .... and above all, GREAT PEOPLE. And thanks for getting the pic up, Mic !!!! This was one hella good time !!!!!!

An additional note to Josh .... get your ass in CS, Dammit !!!!!


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

Again, just let me know if any of you are up for a get together on Saturday! I will be at the Outlaw for their Joya de Nic/Fonseca event, but should be ready to head out of there by mid afternoon. :ss


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Enjoy that ... I have plans for Saturday or I would try to make it.

Have fun, bro !!



JHawk said:


> Again, just let me know if any of you are up for a get together on Saturday! I will be at the Outlaw for their Joya de Nic/Fonseca event, but should be ready to head out of there by mid afternoon. :ss


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

Woo Hoo! Sis and I had a great time. Sorry we missed you Allan! I'm helping Uncle Tina out with some home improvements Saturday, but maybe I can talk her into a break early afternoon and we can swing out to Outlaw!


----------

